

Gamer Talent: Find great people to make games with - agius
http://www.gamertalent.com

======
nordicnomad82
Damn, could have used this on an educational video game concept I was involved
with a few years ago. Finding the right people for projects like that is so
damn hard in some parts of the country.

------
WMoD
This is a great website! :D I've been able to explore it some and I look
forward to finding out more about it. :)

------
ashybunny
I think Gamer Talent is an amazing resource and should definitely be spread
more through out the right networks. It's innovative and wonderful.

I am also sharing it with friends in related fields. <3 Thank you for making
something so awesome.

------
dudemissman
I found it quite hard to search for say, a programmer in city X. The location
control didn't seem to work at all, after failing with my city name I tried
"the moon" and it just came back with the same people and no feedback.

------
icjman
Gamer Talent is a very innovative idea that will change the way game
development teams are cultivated.

------
EP3
Great resource...it's definitely hard to find talent in the middle of the
country!

------
ruskryger
Awesome new site. It's got a few areas for improvement but it's such a good
idea.

------
chii
thats an interesting concept - except how do you control the amount of
spam/noise that would eventually overtake the site if it becomes at all
popular?

